# Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August







*Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"​*
*Warum hier von Journalisten eine solche Schlagzeile aufgemacht wird, ohne einen Beleg dafür zu liefern, dass es sich wirklich um einen Angler handelt, kann man sicher diskutieren. 

Ob dahinter eine redaktionelle Anglerfeindlichkeit steckt oder nur schlechte Arbeit, das kann man nur vermuten.*

Kommentar

Diese eigentlich recht "dürre" Meldung von primavera24:
http://primavera24.de/angler-bedroht-frau-zwischen-kleinwallstadt-und-elsenfeld/
macht mir am Morgen schon wieder Blutdruck.

Dort wird berichtet von einem "rabiaten" Angler, der mit dem Mofa kommend zuerst auf die Hunde einer mit ihnen gassigehenden Frau gezielt hätte, um dann anzuhalten und die Frau mit "abstechen" zu bedrohen.

Der Mofafahrer solle (angeblich) Osteuropäer sein und Angler..

Ersteres kann man bei wörtlichen Bedrohungen vielleicht noch am Dialekt festmachen, ist aber per se genauso daneben.

Wieso Angler ("grüner" Kapuzenpulli?) erschliesst sich jedoch noch nicht mal aus dem Text.

Ebenfalls erschliesst sich mir nicht, wieso da überhaupt Angler steht und was das damit zu tun hat..

So jemand ist schlicht ein Gesetzesbrecher. 

So wie man auch nicht schreibt:
Ein Autofahrer bringt Kind auf Zebrastreifen um, 
sondern man bezeichnet den z. B. als Raser in einem Auto.

Soll damit nun suggeriert werden, jeder Osteuropäer und jeder Angler sei ein Gesetzesbrecher und neige zur Gewalt?

Vielleicht ist der Mann auch Katholik gewesen - warum steht dann nicht da:
"Katholik bedroht Frau"?

Oder er ist in eine Gewerkschaft, warum dann nicht:
"Gewerkschafter bedroht Frau"?

Die schreiben selber am Ende des Artikels (OHNE Angabe von Gründen) "*dürfte* Angler sein"..

Behaupten aber (ohne Frage/Anführungszeichen) in Überschrift und Einleitung,* es wäre ein* - dazu rabiater - *Angler...*

Warum?

Gedankenlosigkeit?

Oder schon institutionalisierte, schützergeprägte Anglerfeindlichkeit in Redaktionsstuben?

Mir stinkt sowas!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

Schön auch das Brotmesser als Symbol-Foto 

(Ansonsten ist die Seite aber auch ein optisches Totalversagen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

Optik wär mir jetzt erstmal wurscht.
Botschaft finde ich verheerend..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

Für eine gute Redaktionelle Seite gehört eben auch die Optik und das Auftreten dazu. Das die Qualität der Artikel auch stimmen sollte - keine Frage. In dem Falle ist es ein gutes Zusammenspiel - beides zeugt nicht von Qualität.
Mir wird auch nicht Ersichtlich, warum es ein Angler sei. Und vor alle: Warum es eine Rolle spielt? Bin eh kein Fan von diesen ganzen Stigmatisierungen diverser Gruppieren als Benennung eines Täters.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

oder so ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

Wäre eigentlich mal Zeit für einen Shitstorm wie die auf sowas kommen


----------



## Koenigsgambit (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

Neben dem "schwarzen Block" jetzt der "grüne Block" oder
"Tarnkleidungsblock"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

so scheint es....


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

diese Art der Berichterstattung zieht sich doch quer durch, unsaubere Recherchen ( außer bei Dir), Darstellung übel .
 Heut steht bei uns im Tagesblatt ein Artikel über besagtes Busunternehmen, eigentlich schreibt der Schreiberling, die m.E. in die Pleite- ohne irgendwas zu wissen.
 Hauptsache ne Nachricht produziert, ob das stimmt ist völlig egal.


----------



## schomi (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

- Journalismus - 

[edit by Admin: Kein einstellen fremder Texte und Inhalte etc. wg. copyright, nur verlinken]


----------



## hans albers (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*



> diese Art der Berichterstattung zieht sich doch quer durch, unsaubere Recherchen ( außer bei Dir), Darstellung übel .




haha 

.. der war gut....


----------



## racoon (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

Beim lesen der Überschrift hier im Anglerboard fällt mir auch das Wort Angler sofort auf.
Würde dort weniger reißerisch stehen 'Mann bedroh Frau mit Abstechen', dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich den Threat gar nicht erst angeklickt.

Nennt man das vielleicht Investigativ-Journalismus ?
Oder wurde die Meldung hier einfach eins zu eins übernommen ?
Oder sorgt so ein Headliner für klicks...?
Die Botschaft wird ja erstmal so weiter gegeben...


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

In dem Artikel, der übrigens auch im Fous Onlie steht  wird jeweils als Quelleolizei, angegeben.
Damit sind die Presseleute zuerst mal raus aus der Beweisnummer. Ein Anruf bei der zuständigen Polizeidienststelle ergab, der hatte Angelgeräte dabei.

Und nun?


----------



## rippi (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

Sehr guter Artikel, mindestens so gut wie der Bild-Artikel mit den Typen der mit Welsen spricht. 
 Auch wenn der "Onlinemedien-Journalismus" in Deutschland lange am Boden war, so sind in den letzten Jahre doch einige dazu gekommen, wieder vermehrt mit Trevors Axiom zu arbeiten. Das freut uns doch alle.


----------



## Eisbär14 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

Möglicherweise hat er ja das Angelgerät irgendwo gestohlen ,um uns Angler im Auftrag einer Angelfeindlichen Organisation in Mißkredit zu bringen.


----------



## kaffeefreund (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise hat er ja das Angelgerät irgendwo gestohlen ,um uns Angler im Auftrag einer Angelfeindlichen Organisation in Mißkredit zu bringen.



Ja sichi... Und möglicherweise hat er auch den vermutlich osteuropäischen Akzent nur vorgetäuscht, um sonstwen in Misskredit zu bringen :g


----------



## JottU (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

Nee, nee das wird schon stimmen. Unberechenbar diese Osteuropäischen Einwanderer, sowieso alles geborene Schwarzangler, die alles was am Haken hängt in ihren nebebenstehenden, schon siedenden, Kochtopf schmeißen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

"Ja sichi... Und möglicherweise hat er auch den vermutlich osteuropäischen Akzent nur vorgetäuscht, um sonstwen in Misskredit zu bringen "

Ja genau, angelt Putin nicht auch?


----------



## Mxxks (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld mit "abstechen"*

Jo das war ein Peta-Aktivist, getarnt als Angler und will damit zeigen wie pöse die Angler sind. So nach dem Motto, werft die pösen Angler zu Poden.  

Gruß Maeks


----------

